# Need a little help



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

I need a little help again. 

Since I placed my fans under the cable box, they don’t pull out any of the heat that the cable box makes, only the hot air the PS3 exhausts. I don’t really want to buy another kit just to put behind the cbl box. So what I was thinking of doing was just buying a single fan and placing it over the cable box. What I want to know is would it be effective if I placed the fan over the box to force air out of it? Considering the space the cbl box is in? Or would it be pointless and just circulate hot air around the box?


Also, has anybody that purchased a fan kit from coolerguys.com with a thermal control had a problem with the LED light on the thermal control box?? Because yesterday I noticed it flickering and last I checked it was out… but the fans will still turn on. I checked the connections and they’re good. One thing I did when I first installed it was place a piece of painters tape over the led light and colored it black with a sharpie because the light was TOO bright, don’t know if that would’ve affected the light in any way. You could still see the light perfectly through the tape too. Now it’s gone


Here’s a pic of the box too see how its set up.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With regards to the fan I would just buy another fan cut a hole in the area where the wires leave the back of the cabinet and have it run all the time or just plug it into the switched outlet on the back. 
LEDs will fail particularly if they are cheep, but you may have damaged the solder connections when you pushed the tape on it? If your somewhat good at taking things apart you can probably easily replace it with a new one or just check the connection.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> With regards to the fan I would just buy another fan cut a hole in the area where the wires leave the back of the cabinet and have it run all the time or just plug it into the switched outlet on the back.
> LEDs will fail particularly if they are cheep, but you may have damaged the solder connections when you pushed the tape on it? If your somewhat good at taking things apart you can probably easily replace it with a new one or just check the connection.


well the good thing about the cable box is that it has an outlet on the back so i could plug a fan directly to the box and it would stay on constantly. I guess if the best way is to cut another hole, i just might.

i dont think i even touched the LED when i put the tape over it because it doesnt stick out... i did open the thermal box to fix another problem with the power cord connection, i guess i may have some how damaged the led? since the fans still turn on. doesnt really bother me that theres no light, as long as the fans come on.


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

ok so this is what i'm thinking about just doing...

buy this kit just for the cable box











and then buying all this stuff to split another thermal controlled fan from the current one that i have, so i can have a fan on the avr side as well


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Is there any way you can replace the glass shelf where you have the cable box with something that has holes to circulate the air??? ...Maybe a wire mess shelf??? :huh:


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Is there any way you can replace the glass shelf where you have the cable box with something that has holes to circulate the air??? ...Maybe a wire mess shelf??? :huh:


i could replace it if i found something that was strong enough to hold the box... where can i get a wire mesh shelf?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Albert1500 said:


> i could replace it if i found something that was strong enough to hold the box... where can i get a wire mesh shelf?


I don't know how fancy you want to do it ...but, you can take a look at this  Wire shelf  ...is the same used in closets :yes:

You can also change the glass for a shelf made out of wood or fiberglass and make some holes, so the air can circulate better :huh:


----------



## Albert1500 (Oct 31, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I don't know how fancy you want to do it ...but, you can take a look at this  Wire shelf  ...is the same used in closets :yes:
> 
> You can also change the glass for a shelf made out of wood or fiberglass and make some holes, so the air can circulate better :huh:


yeah i've been looking online... at home depot i noticed they sell sheets of compressed wood, carboard or something with holes all over it, but it would need some kind of support to hold up the box... 

i'll have too see


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Albert1500 said:


> yeah i've been looking online... at home depot i noticed they sell sheets of compressed wood, carboard or something with holes all over it, but it would need some kind of support to hold up the box...
> 
> i'll have too see


The Glass shelf looks nice and clean your better option is to have another one made up that has a 2" gap at the back or just enough so that the shelf can slide back and forth without slipping off the pins on the ends holding it up. This would allow the air to move more freely between to lower portion and upper portion.


----------

